# Help with snow foam cannon.



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

I have a snow foam lance for my nilfisk, and I just bought a short trigger gun which comes with a adapter for snow foam. My question is, if it's possible for me to somehow use my existing snow foam just unscrew the nilfisk adapter. Just asking as I don't want to break it as it doesn't seem that I can unscrew it. Thanks
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

It looks like it, this is a video from them on it:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

It looks like you can unscrew it (see 1.13)


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

scooobydont said:


> It looks like you can unscrew it (see 1.13)


Thanks for your reply. Just watch the vídeo and he doesn't remove the part I need to remove. It's the metal but highlighted in pic that I would like to remove so I could replace with the quick quarter connector. It's just a round shape and I can't see what to use to unscrew it. See pic below









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Paul Dolden has removed it (2.20), still looking into how


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Yep, they just unscrew.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Yep, they just unscrew.


When I tried mine just the end but came off (nilfisk adapter) will try again later to see what happens. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The silver piece you ringed is a tube with a thread on each end.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I had my snow foam canon for a few years before I removed the part you are showing to fit a quick release adapter. I had to put mine in my vice in the end it was so tight.

Other option is to get one of the new snow foam cannons from Detailed Online like I just have. Who says this forum is bad for your wallet 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Kenan said:


> I had my snow foam canon for a few years before I removed the part you are showing to fit a quick release adapter. I had to put mine in my vice in the end it was so tight.
> 
> Other option is to get one of the new snow foam cannons from Detailed Online like I just have. Who says this forum is bad for your wallet
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


What wallet??!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I used a pipe wrench on mine to unscew it. Then the quick release connector wouldn't fit as the thread on the lance was different. I think I had to get a 1/4" BSP male to M14 female adaptor from Ebay. That now works with the extra quick release adaptor I got from Ebay.
My other snow foam lance the was the correct thread so the quick release supplied with the short gun went straight on.
I spent arounf £8 on parts, can get a new Snow Foam Lance with QR for £20 -£22


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I used water pump pliers to hold the silver tube and an adjustable spanner for the brass connector. It was a struggle but it worked in the end.


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi I am having problems dismantling the same foam cannon with the Nilfisk bayonet fitting. I have managed to disconnect the the connector but the tube that fits into the body wont budge. I have tried water pump pliers on the tube while the body is clamped inside a vice but I cant get the pliers to grip and the teeth are damaging the tube. Has anyone any tips on how to loosen the tube from the body. thanks


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Used Mole Grips / Locking Pliers on mine, took a lot of effort, but came out in the end.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I had the exact same problem too and also went with the mole grips, on super tight. Sprayed some WD40 on it too, it took a lot of swearing but I did get there eventually.


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

AndyQash said:


> Used Mole Grips / Locking Pliers on mine, took a lot of effort, but came out in the end.


Thanks for taking time to reply. I will try with a mole grip. I want to change the end connector to the 1/4 quick release to use the cannon with a Worx Hydroshot. That type of connector looks like the one I need. I also want to change the 1.25 orifice to the 1.1 to improve the foaming ability of the cannon. Without the removal of the tube I am stumped.


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

When I did my Autobrite lance, it was very tight, so I stripped all the plastic items off - 1 screw for the knob and push out a pin for the nozzle - then I immersed it in a pot of boiling water for 5 minutes. 

I suspeded it by an old wire coat hanger, bent to fit the pot, so the body did not get overheated by resting over the stove heat.

Once I did that, it came apart with only moderate force, so it might be worth you giving it a go yourself. I think they use a liquid selant rather than tape when they assemble them, which goes hard as iron over time.

Hope it might help.


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks kentphil I will try your method. The sealant has dried rock hard hopefully, heating it up will loosen it. Cheers


----------



## endoman (Aug 1, 2020)

Also got mine off with mole grips, took the plastic off as above, then arranged in a vice so there was no counter rotation, no real damage to the removed part, ( not that you will need it again)


----------

